# Vintage Seiko 6105 Diver



## outstretchedhands (May 29, 2008)

Here's one of my favourite, all original, too (except the bracelet, of course):


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very nice Duncan


----------



## village (Apr 17, 2009)

Yep...very nice indeed


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm [email protected] with numbers - so is the 6105 THE vintage Seiko diver watch that everyone is after and has recently been fetching high prices? I mean at lot of them look the same to me and the numbers thing just further confuses me! :dntknw:


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

That's lovely, and the shape is definitely indicative of its time period. Very nice indeed.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Stuart Davies said:


> I'm [email protected] with numbers - so is the 6105 THE vintage Seiko diver watch that everyone is after and has recently been fetching high prices? I mean at lot of them look the same to me and the numbers thing just further confuses me! :dntknw:


That's right mate, the 6105 is the classic Seiko Diver and now seemingly much coveted. The biggest visual difference is the hands, the 6105 has straight hands and the 6309 which followed has hands more typical of Seiko.

My old 6105










My 6309 (with aftermarket parts)










A very good guide to Seiko dive watches for the uninitiated.

http://www.makedostudio.com/watches/seiko-divers/

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Oops, forgot to say that's a lovely example you've got there OSH :good:

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks Gary - So you flipped your then?


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Stuart Davies said:


> Thanks Gary - So you flipped your then?


Yeh, just before the prices started going seriously north too :taz:. It was a great watch but it didn't get much of a look in against the Omegas, so I decided to sell. It went to a good home so no regrets. The biggest issue most have with them is they're a big watch but the lug width is only 19mm so they can look a bit out of proportion, depending on what strap / bracelet you equip them with.

Cheers,

Gary

P.S. Did you get my email or are you still out and about? Don't worry if you didn't, it was just a link to info about the Bristol GTG.


----------



## Mark.K (May 19, 2009)

Nice example of a classic Seiko diver & it's one of my personal favourites... It's certainly a big watch but just seems to sit right on the wrist & is one of the most comfortable watches that I own... It's a much sought after watch which has appeared in a couple of Movies I think Apocalypse Now, The Deep, Jaws... They look great & can take some serious abuse in the field & because of that the cost of a nice original one in good condition has risen in the last few years... Even the well used Wabi one cost a bit... But as anyone who has handled one will tell you it feels like a substantial & quality watch & they're worth keeping your eyes open for when the come onto the market.

Sorry for such a long post from a forum newbie but they are great watches. :thumbsup:

Mark.


----------



## outstretchedhands (May 29, 2008)

Thanks guys! I do love these particular watches. I was lucky enough to stumble over this one (6105-8110) and another (6105-8119) in identical condition. Both seem to be unworn as far as I can see and considering the lume is near perfect on both I'd say they must have been tucked away in a box or drawer all their lives. Lovely beasts and very comfy to wear, too.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Great thread gents, IMO you can never have enough pictures of these great divers :cheers:

BTW Here's mine


----------



## outstretchedhands (May 29, 2008)

Nice 8000 there, Phil. Had a couple myself in the past and they're great to wear.


----------

